# a really old butcher table.



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 16, 2016)

30"x60".

it was wasted. it came from my family's grocery store. i talked to my mom last night and she said they bought it in 1943 when the store opened. had to redo the top once. it needed it again, but when the store closed and they were going to demo the building..i went in and grabbed it. maybe 25 years ago, cant remember. i've moved about, and that table got hidden at my brother's house. one day, i found myself visiting and had my empty pickup with me, so we loaded it up and i moved it to CA. what a PIA. i just put it in my garage when i finally got a home. it's been bouncing from one part of my garage to the other for 12 years. 

that table was gun reloading bench, bowhunting worktable, i rebuilt a carb on it (covered in plastic)..i dragged it out into the yard a couple times to butcher things. i had to cover it with plastic and composite cutting boards to do so..i didnt trust the sanitation of that table.

well, i stood next to it with a tiny belt sander. it looked daunting. 1800 sq inches of wasted dented wood. i chickened out. i called around and found a cool guy with a huge drum sander. and he was thrilled to help. cost me $100 and he ran it thru his tool several times and found clean wood. i am stoked. i need to take the frame out and scrub it spotless. then i will reattach the top once all the mineral oil has soaked in.

i hope this thing will fit my next kitchen.  my luck? it wont.  but it was fun bringing back a chunk of my family history. i used to play hide/seek on that lower shelf.

i'm gonna try some pics from my iphone. wish me luck.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Jordanp (Feb 16, 2016)

Great looking table! Even if you can't fit it in the kitchen you can use it as a nice prep table if you do outdoor cooking for lot's of people.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 16, 2016)

Great story, and even better table! Gotta love family heirlooms like this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 16, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful plus the family history and it really is at another level! 


As for "i hope this thing will fit my next kitchen. my luck? it wont." - Walls can be moved so just make it work!TjA


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2016)

Really, really neat. Here's a couple of photos of mine that I put back into use a couple of years ago. Mine came from my Grandfather's creamery and butcher shop.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Love the back story and could not imagine hauling that thing around for as long as you did. Must say it looks well worth the effort!


----------



## brianh (Feb 16, 2016)

Awesome story and equally awesome table. It's an heirloom.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 19, 2016)

What a great story! Thanks for sharing.  The table looks good as new!


----------



## johnstoc (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice table. Good call with the drum sander, it would be easy to make a mess of that in a hurry with a belt sander!


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 19, 2016)

Would look so much better with a deer carcass laying on it. Nice job!


----------



## ignaurus (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow! Awesome table, awesome story.


----------

